# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  downlights and insulation

## Boily

Hi guys I would like to know if it is safe to put insulation over downlights I have 13w led with a power point in the roof no transformer.
thanks  :Biggrin:

----------


## pharmaboy2

Depends on the light.  Some are rated for covering, some are not (IC rating) 
if if it really and truly uses only 13w then it's going to be pretty cool, but usually a couple of centimetres in clearance is all that's really required for an LED - almost zero fire risk, but they wear out quicker when warm (covered) 
as as an aside, standards are written for halogens which get to a couple of hundred degrees

----------


## METRIX

Check the below, the downlight will have a compliance sticker on it stating compliance it IC rating, personally I would still leave a little clearance around them as Pharmaboy said, heat is the worst enemy of LED'S.  *IC Rating*   
 The IC (insulation contact) rating is a measure used to determine  whether a recessed downlight is suitable to come into contact with  building insulation.  
 LEDlux downlights have met the requirements set out in the AS/NZS  standard 60598.2.2:2001 and are classified as IC rated. View our IC  rated range below.  
 An IC rated downlight can come into direct contact with, and be abutted by building insulation.    
 A downlight without an IC rating cannot come into direct contact with, or be covered by building insulation.     *Technical information*
 As set out in Amendment A of Australian & New Zealand standard  AS/NZS 60598.2.2:2001, an IC rated recessed luminaire is described as; 
 1. A closed luminaire that allows building insulation to come into contact with its sides and to cover it;  
 2. Type IC recessed luminaire can be used together with building  insulation that can safely be exposed continuously to temperatures up to  90°C may abut and cover the luminaire; Note: The insulation material  must be glasswool insulation batts type, with maximum R-value 3.2.  
 3. The declared IC rating is based on the default testing ambient temperature 25°C according to the standard.

----------


## craka

If it were me and unsure about IC rating , I'd be making sure there was clearing around light from insulation.

----------


## David.Elliott

What he said, whatever the IC rating was... 
FWIW, I'd always ensure clearance around downlights. Heat is the enemy of LED's

----------


## phild01

> What he said, whatever the IC rating was... 
> FWIW, I'd always ensure clearance around downlights. Heat is the enemy of LED's

  +1 
I would have the driver/transformer clear of insulation too.

----------

